# Please Critique Conformation



## ssherwood3 (Apr 12, 2007)

10 year old ,14.2 hand , paint mare (sorry about the pictures not very good she has the attention span of a 3 year old child)


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I like her coloring  I also like her muzzle and eyes. Is it just how she is set up, or do her front legs narrow more as they go towards the ground? Her coat is nice, clean and healthy looking, and her tail is very long and full. I am wondering about the chipping on her hooves? She has a nice sturdy looking build. She looks a bit thick in the throat, but I tend to end up with horses that way too  I don't know if it is how she is standing, but she looks maybe a bit camped out with her back legs. Her butt seems a bit lower tthan her withers in one photo and then right on or even a bit higher in the other, so I don't know what to say about that  She seems to have a pretty good wither area (not too small), but I am not sure exactly what is looked for in the withers. I leave any other body conformation critiques to someone with more of an expert eye than myself - I am still working on it


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think she looks very nice and certainly in good shape (so relaxing after all these paint horses at the auctions in my area  ). I may be wrong though but my feeling is withers is little too high (which may require higher saddle).


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I love her! She has a lovely shoulder and nice straight legs with a decent pastern angle. Her neck tie-in seems a little off, but overall she has a good neck and head - very pretty. It's probably only high withers that make it seem off, which would require a different saddle fitting, but wouldn't necessarily interfere with performance. She could use a little more topline especially in the neck, which might improve the appearance here.
She is a little camped out but nothing awful. She toes out a little but what horses doesn't? She appears to be base narrow in front, which could lead to brushing injuries, and I would hesitate to say, but she could be a little downhill. Taking this off croup/wither line can be really inaccurate, especially in horses like your mare who have high withers, so it's better to look at the line from the point of the stifle to the elbow - in the top picture this appears level, but she also seems to be standing slightly uphill. I wouldn't like to say for sure - would need to see her standing square on level ground.

Overal, I love her! That is a very attractive and well put-together mare you have there! Love the markings too


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Her shoulder might be a little steep which might be why her neck isn't tying in that well, but other then that and she might be a bit down hill (might just be the pictures) she is really pretty!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Her conformation isn't 100% correct, but the only thing that counts is that you love her = )


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

she is sooooooo prettiful! 

very muscular and lovely colouring!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I like her coloring! I love darker paints more than lighter paints, unless it looks just right and I think she's a real cutie!


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

What a beauty!! I agree with sweety, she isn't 100% correct, espicually her front legs, but its the colour i am in love with!! :wink:


----------



## Rye (Sep 14, 2007)

it loks like you take fantastic care of her, her coat is in great shape. she's got a stepp should, so it doesnt ty into her neck that well, she has a narrow chest, but it looks like nice staight legs. shes not perfect but she looks like a lap dog and ill take a mediocre looking friendly horse over a gorgeous jackass any day


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

You have a gorgeous horse!
Only a few things I see are she is a little think in the throatlatch and in one of the ouctures she looks downhill to me.Her back legs are nice and well perportioned her front legs seem to be narrowing as they go down but that is it.


----------



## ranchgal (Sep 23, 2007)

She has a beautiful profile- pretty head, bright eyes, pretty ears and square muzzle. Her neck is clean and I really don't see the steep shoulder, but oh well. Straight legs, although the angle on the front view made it hard to see. Well balanced, it appeared. My main problem with her is muscling- she is very very lightly muscled. Rear view, no stifle muscle, light on the gaskin muscle, not muscled through the (upper) legs very well, nor shoulder or chest. Short hip- I say nicely balanced but she does have a shallow hip. Still, very pretty horse!


----------



## kat399 (Sep 22, 2007)

Her front legs are a little off, but nothing that should pose any problems. She looks like a nice girl


----------

